# Does the availability of a toilet influence your choice of cafe to visit?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Does the availability of a toilet influence your choice of cafe to visit?*​
Yes847.06%No529.41%Hadn't really thought about it423.53%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not every cafe has a toilet, and on occasions I have found myself heading to one that does, purely on that basis (given that the coffee is good at both locations)

Assuming you don't need to go when making your decision, is this an influencing factor?

Or does it not really matter?

Please vote in the poll


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually, I was astounded to discover that there is no legal requirement for a cafe to provide toilets for its customers, other that the LA insisting on them as part of its planning/licensing policy. Seems positively medieval to me!


----------



## Combercoffee (Feb 12, 2011)

As someone who has children, who love going out to cafes with me, a toilet is essential.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I suspect this poll will be dependent on age. In my younger days I could sink around 5 pints before needing a trip to the toilet. Nowdays however the sound of the first pint/shot being poured is enough to trigger a visit. I do have a young child as well but she's still in nappies at the mo so not a problem yet


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good question. Its a no for me, but that's not because I don't think they're important. They're just not a deciding factor in going or not.

It also might be worth saying that no toilets are better than bad toilets IMO. I'll forget the former but remember the latter, and those bad toilets just spoil the memory a little. E.g. "Kitchen And Pantry" in London was a fantastic place but I just remember having to queue for the single toilet, and since it was used for men, women and baby changing for a busy 50-60 seater, it was fairly minging. Didn't stop me going again, but it's always a compromise.

(The place recently closed, I understand.)


----------



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would be bitterly disappointed if i went to a coffee house and there was nothing in the way of a loo! However good the coffee was, one needs these facility's! Nothing better than walking into a clean, spacious and private WC when you have to go! Sorry to be so crude but that's the way it goes and at the end of the day coffee can act as a laxative!

So in answer to your question yes 'Does the availability of a toilet influence your choice of cafe to visit?' YES IT MOST CERTAINLY DOES.


----------

